
Guile 2.2.1 released, includes sandboxed execution support - paroneayea
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-devel/2017-04/msg00034.html
======
paroneayea
More docs on the sandboxed execution stuff:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Sandboxe...](https://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Sandboxed-
Evaluation.html#Sandboxed-Evaluation)

Includes a great quote:

> Sometimes you would like to evaluate code that comes from an untrusted
> party. The safest way to do this is to buy a new computer, evaluate the code
> on that computer, then throw the machine away. However if you are unwilling
> to take this simple approach, Guile does include a limited “sandbox”
> facility that can allow untrusted code to be evaluated with some confidence.

